
Learn Security Engineering - jayp
https://github.com/veeral-patel/learn-security-engineering
======
veeralpatel979
Hey - author of the repo here.

I'm very interested in learning how to secure anything. What we're securing
may be computer-related, but it might be a painting in an art museum or a
medieval castle or a ATM machine...is there a set of steps I can follow to
secure it?

That's why I created this repo. I've included links to many different books
and papers in this repo, as well as notes on any books and papers I've read.

This will hopefully be a lifelong curiosity for me, so if you have any other
resources I should look at, please submit a pull request and I'll merge it in.
The repo is very much a work in progress; I by no means have read everything
that I've linked to. Let's make this a collaborative effort!

